# Truck won't pull new trailer



## gene2421 (Jun 4, 2011)

OK Guys, bought a new car trailer last month, (enclosed 20ft.V nose 1620lbs empty) have a 99 silverado 2500 6 liter. Prior to getting the enclosed trailer I pulled my car without any issues, now I can't maintain highway speed in lockup.The truck will acheive lockup but starts dropping speed until it shifts back to 3rd gear, gains speed shifts to high only to lose speed and starts the cycle over again.I have had a mechanic check the truck over and he says the truck is mechanially sound.Have it at Aamco now and they say the trans is perfect. Does anyone here have an idea whats going on, I'am at a point I am considering looking for a new truck. HELP:spineyes:


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

you're pulling a brick. 
I had the same issue several years ago. A Mstang on an open trailer pulled easily, I went to a haulmark just a tad hevier but the aerodynamic suck, I ended going to bigger truck with a lower gear ratio.
your issue could be a simple gear ratio issue for the brick you're pulling. you may be pulling outside the "happier zone" of your tanny/gear ratio.


----------



## gene2421 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for your input, it's exaclly what I was thinking. I have oversized tires and the 3:73 gear set. Do you think I could change to a 4:10 and be able to get back to the " happy Zone" ?


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

gene2421 said:


> Thanks for your input, it's exaclly what I was thinking. I have oversized tires and the 3:73 gear set. Do you think I could change to a 4:10 and be able to get back to the " happy Zone" ?


It will help but you still got a small motor (gonna be rough on the tranny)! Like BL said, think of it like a parachute. (it's not the weight, it's the height and width)


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Small Motor? The six litre is like the old 396 right? My dad has the same truck but a 2000 and it came with 4.10 gears. You sure you have 3.73.


----------



## gene2421 (Jun 4, 2011)

****; better start looking for a duelly


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Tow in 3rd with Tow Haul mode not D!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*TOW*



teamfirstcast said:


> Tow in 3rd with Tow Haul mode not D!


 X-2 sounds like your tring to to in OD...CVA34


----------



## gene2421 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll do so while considering a duelly.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I used to haul Morgan buildings around with a ford dually and it would top out at 55 and sometimes 45mph. It's like pulling a big arse brick wall. I pulled 18,000lbs on a flat bed no problem.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I would try a shift kit, and if you can find a programer for that truck change it to your needs. May want to check with Bully Dog.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

You remind me of a story.

In the early '90's I was a transmission tech at a big GMC dealer. There was a customer that had come in 4 times complaining about his transmission and how it didn't function correctly when pulling his trailer. His last trip, the service manager told me to go for a ride with him, he brought the trailer.

We didn't make it 5 miles down the freeway when I saw smoke in the mirror. When we finally stopped the tire blew out from the intense heat. No doubt,at that point, the bearing had welded itself to the axle .


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I have an 01 w/ the 6.0 (which is 364 not the 396, 8.1 is the rebirth of the 496 big block) I bought it for towing a vehicle that with trailer and everything in it was well over 11k. The truck did the job but would occasionally run into the problem you mentioned. I already had 4.10 gears but had add a small lift and 35" tires. I added a trans-go hd-2 shift reprogramming kit and had nelson performace in San Antonio perform a live tune on it instead of opting for a cookie cutter programmer out of the box. Night and day difference in power, response and fuel economy. Only time I would run into the problem from before is when battling a strong head wind. 

The 6.0l is a fairly stout motor and being an LS based there are tons of upgrades available for it to improve on an already above average platform.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you using the tow/haul mode? Depending on how oversized your tires are you may have dropped the actual rear end ratio too low. There are programs on the 'net to figure that, based on different tire sizes. I would think if you're down close to 3:10 or 3:20 you are too low. Do you really need the tall tires?? Like others said: put it in tow/haul and/or drop down to 3rd not drive. That truck should pull that trailer.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

I have an 09 2500 HD 4x4 with the 6.0. When pulling my 23' bay boat with the tow/haul mode on and in cruise control it does the same thing. I just don't use the cc when pulling anymore. That's pulling on flat ground, Wharton to Matty. I have been thinking and looking at have a tune put in on the engine to see if it helps with fuel mileage.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

chasin tails said:


> I have an 09 2500 HD 4x4 with the 6.0. When pulling my 23' bay boat with the tow/haul mode on and in cruise control it does the same thing. I just don't use the cc when pulling anymore. That's pulling on flat ground, Wharton to Matty. I have been thinking and looking at have a tune put in on the engine to see if it helps with fuel mileage.


I picked up on average 2.5 mpg with my tune, granted your 6.0 has more power out of the box than mine did so you may see different results.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Been there, done that. I stayed pizzed off the entire time I owned gas engine trucks and pulled a boat. It would downshift going over every small overpass, downshift when hitting the sea breeze on way to galveston etc etc.

Finally, after fighting the problem for several years, bought a diesel. Now, driving an Excursion with the 7.3 Powerstroke Diesel, I can run any speed never coming out of OD, pass cars on the highway pulling a 9000Lb boat, go up the Trinity River bridge without coming out of OD, etc etc.

Gas engines just don't put up the torque that a diesel does. Trust me, you will kill those gas engines/transmissions always running at the edge as opposed to pulling with a diesel that takes a nap most of the time you are pulling.


----------



## gene2421 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Pulling trailers*

Thanks for all your input, I finally read something I can clearly understand. Diesel is the answer. I am one that surely knows that it is just a matter of time before the extra strain on the motor will haunt me! Now; is any one better that the other? What is your opion?:flag:


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Duramax


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

You will have to pull a lot of miles to justify a diesel. When you aren't pulling, you will be paying extra. I pull a 27 foot RV toy box with two Goldwings inside with my stock Dodge gasser. Just drop it out of overdrive mode. I push the trans button twice, and it runs just fine up to 70. Another thing you can do is slow down. At 55, my rig gets 9MPG and at 70 it gets a little over 6. I have owned both Ford and Dodge diesels and will never go back. Sure, if you pull a trailer every weekend, then fine. But most people don't and for them having a diesel is costing them money.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Get a new F250 or F350 6.7L....


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

I had an 04 Chev crew cab 4x4 6.0. The whole reason for moving up from the half ton was to pull our 32' camper. It got the job done, but wasn't very good at it once you left anything that was flat or you had a headwind. I bought a Cummins after that, now I just set the cruise and, well, cruise. Yeah, you're going to pay a little more initially for the diesel, but it sure makes towing nice. 

Between the mileage difference of my two trucks (13mpg gas vs 20 mpg diesel empty), extended oil change intervals, and the resale value of each - you're not going to be out that much.


----------



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

Just like mentioned in several posts: The diesel will provide the best pull every day but cost more to run...every day. Just a matter of where you want to put the money.
I've always preferred the Ford's for diesel hook ups. Lot of experience with GM and Fords back in the 90's pulling heavily loaded mobile labs but not so much the last 10 years. 
Drive them both to feel best on the trigger pull.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

6.7 liter 2011 or 12 Ford Diesel......I pull the sheeeet out of my 10,000 pound camper toybox with toys inside....Its like a box to.
I get about 9 mpg at 65 mph.
18.5 to 19.5 on the highway at that speed with no camper.


----------



## gene2421 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for everyones opinions. After pulling that trailer down the road for four hundred miles in high gear I decided to get another truck. Bought a 3500 Silverado Duramax/Allison.I would like your opinions on what to do to the truck,ie, chip exhaust ect, ect.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Just drive it... (oh yeah, and congrats)


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

FormerHR said:


> I had an 04 Chev crew cab 4x4 6.0. The whole reason for moving up from the half ton was to pull our 32' camper. It got the job done, but wasn't very good at it once you left anything that was flat or you had a headwind. I bought a Cummins after that, now I just set the cruise and, well, cruise. Yeah, you're going to pay a little more initially for the diesel, but it sure makes towing nice.
> 
> Between the mileage difference of my two trucks (13mpg gas vs 20 mpg diesel empty), extended oil change intervals, and the resale value of each - you're not going to be out that much.


Just drive it you'll love the power of the diesel.

I'm with you on that after having a CHEV 454 1 ton to pull my trailers with. then getting my first diesel a 99 cummins 12 years ago. I'm have owned 9 diesel now. I would rather push a diesel than drive a gas truck again. Yep your going to pay more but your going to get more when you sale it as well.
I use amsoil and change my oil every 15,000 with a filter change at 5 and 10,000. I Traded my 98 in with 498,892 on it and its still running around town to day saw it this past week pulling G-neck. I just pulled a trailer 12000-13,000# to our ranch in Fort Davis from Corpus. I set the cruise @ 75-80 the whole way on I 10 and never looked back getting AVG of 11.8MPG you can have the gas with the lovely spark plugs,wires and all the other junk and no power. If your going to pull a box then get a diesel.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a 2008 chevy crew cab 4x4 (LT2) with 6.0L gas motor and a matching camper shell. I pull to my deer lease a 52hp Kabota tractor with front end loader, mower, disc and blade on a long flat bed trailer (~10,000 lbs) and have never had any problems towing. Now I don't use cruse control, which I would think might cause problems, but pulling in regular drive with the tow mode ON, I have no problems.

Also, I have used the manual thumb shifter that is on my truck to go through all 6 gears and it works "like" a big rig stick shift and haven't had any problems either. 

I also have pulled my old 32ft travel trailer going through hills @ 60mph and it had no problems what so ever. Just my experience with my. Love the truck and the motor, not too much on the mpg. I get 12mpg around town and 16mph on the highway if I keep my foot out of it. LOL When I tow, I think it's about 12mpg on the highway, but I really don't check it when I am towing b/c I know it will suck, but it has the power to get the job done.


----------

